# Hallo bin neu und Linuxuser



## metalsam (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo beisammen ich bin neu hier finde diese Site sehr hilfsreich.
 Ich bin Linuxuser und suche ein passendes 3d-Proramm für Linux habe das 3dmax nich mehr, da ich es ja bei Windos hatte.


----------



## Holger_S (23. Dezember 2004)

Wie wäre es mit Blender?

http://www.blender3d.org/

 aber ich denke das hier ist das falsche Forum, das gehört ins Linux Help Forum

 Gruß Holger


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt den Beitrag in ein passendes Forum zu schubsen...

Btw.: Willkommen bei uns!


----------



## dritter (23. Dezember 2004)

btw. gab es nicht eine Maya-Version für Linux? Bevor alle meckern, in der PLE ist das auch kostenlos und legal.


----------

